# exercising my new pup



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

My pup arrives in 7 days and all is ready for her. I know she can't go out till she is vaccinated fully but have heard conflicting reports about how much exercise to give them as they grow. This is obviously to avoid hip dysplacia in later life.

I have been tole that a 5 minute walk is enough to start on and to increase it at a rate of 5 minutes per month there after. So 5 mins first month, 10 second month, 15 third month etc. etc. is this correct??

Thanks for replies in advance,

Graham


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

That's a good start.
We used to play with Kian alot in the apartment. We would take him out to do his business and then let him walk around the grass and explore a little.
We would never let other dogs near him. Most other dog owners fully understood why would not let their dog near him. For the first few weeks he will do nothing but play, eat, poop, sleep...wait, mine is 6 months old and still does that... oh and now he runs...and runs, and runs... you get the picture. ;D
Remember to take lots of pictures as she grows, you will be surprised at how quickly it will happen.

Good luck.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

Pictures a defo. As a start the breeder has a cd with 500 pics on it for us from birth to now!! A nice presie to take with her.


----------

